# My new girls



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just received updated pictures of my new upcoming girls..... I am so excited. I am hoping that I can bring them home this coming weekend. If not, then it will be the following (which is when I bring home Harley also).

So seriously, I am on goatie restriction! LOL!

Rose -










Heather -










Heathers daughters -

Daisie -










Pudding -










All 4 together -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are very pretty girls......hope you get them home soon....... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice group of girls


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What would you call the colloring on the middle two, heather and diasie??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try this site: http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm

possibly: Cou clair, cou blanc, two-tone chamoisee: _Tan front half, black rear half, dark legs, pale head with dark stripes. Cou clair has a tan front, cou blanc has a white front. Two-tone chamoisees have dark areas that are any color other than black_

with belting and possible roaning? :shrug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How cute!! Congrats!! Can't help you with the color thing, goat colors confuse me still.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty girlies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are really cute Allison!!

The two girls, i'd call Heather a buckskin with roaning, but looks like she's got two patterns in one. Daisie is buckskin with white overlay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like their length in body. Bet you are excited to get them home :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

i started off with one this year and soon to have 6 going next week to get my new babies!!! 

Congratz on the new little ones. They are all so cute!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:thumb: on the girls! I can't wait to see more pics of them-Heather really strikes me for some reason.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, I am totally excited!!! I am going on Friday to get them and then I will get Harley on the 2nd I think. I am totally stoked! i am going to pair Harley with Heather and Pudding, Rose with Abba, and Daisie with Blue.....

Then I still have a few girls to try and breed that are already at the ranch.


----------

